# Catahoula?



## Skiesblue (Mar 4, 2019)

“I have mismanaged my life and I’m on top of an elephant. “ Richard Thomas (John boy Walton).
I have a Catahoula pup about 6 months. A litter was dumped near me. Good pup but crap around sheep (I get that) but I don’t know how to fit him in. Suggestions ?


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

We had an awesome pup, had to find him another home. He killed poultry and stalked the sheep. I was afraid of him getting in their pasture.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 5, 2019)

At six months he’ll be going into the “rebellious teen” stage. If you keep on him, work with him, there’s every chance that he’ll be fine with some time and training.
If he’s already chasing, biting, etc, you’ll have more of an uphill battle, but I wouldn’t give up just yet, personally. That said, if it came down to him or your herd, I’d be rehoming as Baymule did.

If you’re not experienced with dog training, find a class or trainer nearby who can assess him and help you out with some practical steps to take with him.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 5, 2019)

Thanks all. I did some obedience training and showing 30 years ago so I think I’m good to go there. He is definitely a rebellious teenager. The other dogs rumble at him then he gets submissive. He’s absolutely horrible on a leash and doesn’t like to be led by the collar. But on the plus side he’s smart and anxious to please. Worked on the long line today just walking. We had fun. The LGDs are all working so I think he feels left out. I can post pics if you all like.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 5, 2019)

Of course we like! We love pics! My dog wound up in a great home with no poultry. He just was in this frenzy of killing, digging under the coops, and I witnessed his frenzied behavior. I knew it was never going to stop, so I found him a good home where he is loved, spoiled and family.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 16, 2019)

He needs a job. The breed is a very headstrong one that requires a firm leader or else he will become that leader. 
They enjoy hunting and are frequently used to hunt boar, which they do and adore.  It may be possible to redirect him to rodent control? If you have a rat, squirrel, or rabbit issue you might just be able to redirect his urges onto something like that.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 16, 2019)

Skiesblue said:


> The other dogs rumble at him then he gets submissive.


unusual behavior for a leopard, or any cur for that matter.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 16, 2019)

Seems to me he likely needs different training than just obedience. And I suspect you shouldn't let him in the pastures with the sheep and the LGDs. Different breeds for different purposes. You don't want the Catahoula herding the sheep that the LGD's are guarding.


----------



## Simpleterrier (Mar 17, 2019)

Curs have a high pretty drive but all the ones I've had have been very submissive. Wich made it easy to break from the wrong animals that they chase. My male was protective of me from animals he wouldn't let a cow or goat or pig to close if he thought it was gonna hurt me. He was one of the best we spent hrs together coon and ground hog hunting. Very very smart dog.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 17, 2019)

greybeard said:


> unusual behavior for a leopard, or any cur for that matter.


He is a pup. A pup thing. 6-7 months around dogs 4-5 yrs.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 17, 2019)

So many possibilities. First I’d like to make him a good dog- walk on a leash, don’t bolt out a door or gate be calm around small stock. Nice manners so he has options although I don’t want to rehome him.  And it will be interesting to see how he develops. He has webbed feet and loves water. What a puzzle.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 17, 2019)

Pic


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

Nice looking dog and quite calm!


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 18, 2019)

He’s a sleeping angel and a wide awake hurricane. Ah puppies. Notice he’s disembowelled part of the chair and his majesty likes it tipped on its back.  I am going to recover it w burlap as he strips it.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 18, 2019)

I hadn't even noticed the chair, guess I thought he was lying on a dog bed.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 19, 2019)

As Jeff Foxworthy says “ if your outdoor furniture was previously your indoor furniture you might be a redneck.”
Guilty as charged but it’s so much nicer to groom 4 pyrs sitting.


----------



## greybeard (Mar 19, 2019)

A


Skiesblue said:


> He is a pup. A pup thing. 6-7 months around dogs 4-5 yrs.


Aahh, that may well be the cause.

I used Leopards running cats out in SW Texas and coons here in East Tx when I was young and in good shape. That breed dog is very long winded and could stay on a cat all night long. The Black and Tans and Walkers were good nosed, but couldn't hang with the Leopards down in South Tx. We stopped trying with anything but the leopards.
Mine were all 3 blue eyed and not aggressive toward people at all but didn't give quarter to anything on 4 legs.

We were running a lion out near Van Horn about 40 miles from the border one night, slung rifles and jugging thru brush country trying to keep in ear shot of the dogs when we gave it up and camped for the night. Made a fire and dozed off. About 4am, the cat circled back on it's own tracks & he and the dogs ran right thru the middle of our campsite. Fun times. I couldn't do it today.

They make good cow dogs too and lots of people use them for feral hog hunting here.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 19, 2019)

Love the story. Here’s  a better pic of him.


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 20, 2019)

He caught a rooster today. I yelled no and he let the rooster go minus some tail feathers. His expression was priceless. “No? Are you sure?”


----------



## Bruce (Mar 20, 2019)

YES I'M SURE! 
I hope he believed you meant it now and in the future. I've not had to train a dog to chickens but I imagine it isn't the easiest/quickest thing and that there are some losses involved. Best of luck!


----------



## Skiesblue (Mar 31, 2019)

Well he’s showing some signs of herding instinct. I’m reading up on that but if anyone has advice I’d be thrilled to have it. He is 6-7 months, I hope not too late to introduce him to sheep. We are still working thru basic obedience and I need to find someone locally who has sheep who have been herded and who can evaluate him. Looks like I’ve got a new project.


----------



## Skiesblue (May 7, 2019)

Life with Leo. 
“The Sun is up. Is that the Sun?  I think I’ll bark at it. I’m hungry. I’m thumping the door. Why aren’t you here? I’m rattling my bowl. Are you here yet? Can I have eggs? I like eggs out of the nest. Did I say that out loud? Breakfast. Nom nom nom. Ok what do we do now?  Let’s walk the pasture. Yay. What we’re going back? It’s only been an hour. I like the grass. Is that a bone?  Thank you. So much better to chew than the hose. Did I say that out loud? Is that a chicken? Can I chase it? How about now? How about that chicken? Ok. Think I’ll barf. Then bark. 
Then...”. Leo collapses exhausted to restart in an hour. I’m going for coffee and contemplating that youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Baymule (May 7, 2019)

Puppies are fun, but they sure make us appreciate our old dogs. LOL


----------



## Skiesblue (May 7, 2019)

You are not kidding.


----------



## ploist125 (Nov 13, 2019)

yes like hes said Curs have a high pretty drive...Sarkari Result Pnr Status 192.168.1.1


----------



## redlionsix (Nov 13, 2020)

It is an even-tempered best friend that does not tolerate isolation well, and thus requires ample interaction every day. As family dogs, Catahoulas are protective of children and are excellent watchdogs. They will naturally alert the rest of their pack to anything unusual.


----------



## redlionsix (Nov 13, 2020)

These native dogs were crossed with the “bloodhounds, mastiffs, and greyhounds” brought by the Spanish explorers. In Northern Louisiana, the Native Americans called these new dogs “Wolf Dogs.” Once the French arrived with their hounds, they were crossbred again, resulting in today's Catahoula Leopard Dog.


----------



## dhinvid (Aug 2, 2022)

My dog wound up in a great home with no poultry. He just was in this frenzy of killing, digging under the coops, and I witnessed his frenzied behavior. I knew it was never going to stop, so I found him a good home where he is loved, spoiled and family.  vidmate.app saveinsta


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 2, 2022)

dhinvid said:


> My dog wound up in a great home with no poultry. He just was in this frenzy of killing, digging under the coops, and I witnessed his frenzied behavior. I knew it was never going to stop, so I found him a good home where he is loved, spoiled and family.


So how is this an identical word for word post from @Baymule  on the first page of this thread???? And on a thread over 2 years old?


----------



## Bruce (Aug 3, 2022)

MAYBE intended to quote and reply?


----------

